# Motorola outs the 'impossibly thin' Android powered new Razr!



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Motorola has an 'impossibly thin' phone out, looks nice:









> This 4G LTE handset driven by Android 2.3.5 features a 4.3-inch Super AMOLED display with an qHD resolution, a 1.2GHz dual-core processor with 1GB of RAM plus an eight-megapixel camera with 1080p video recording, 32 gigabytes of storage and Bluetooth 4.0.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2011)

I actually don't want a phone any slimmer than the one I have now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 18, 2011)

Provided it doesn't make it easier to break, bring it on. Making phones thinner, helps negate the bulk of larger screens.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Provided it doesn't make it easier to break, bring it on. Making phones thinner, helps negate the bulk of larger screens.



Yep. Personally I'd prefer slimmer lighter phones to bigger screen size.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 18, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep. Personally I'd prefer slimmer lighter phones to bigger screen size.



I want both. Jumping from 3.8 to 4.3 made no difference to me as the Desire HD was thinner then the Touch HD I had before.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I want both. Jumping from 3.8 to 4.3 made no difference to me as the Desire HD was thinner then the Touch HD I had before.



That's fair enough, I like the 3.5 of the iPhone it's just the right size for me. Would love it to be about half as thin and twice the battery life tho!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh yes...longer battery is now high on my list of wants.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Provided it doesn't make it easier to break, bring it on. Making phones thinner, helps negate the bulk of larger screens.


Sure but the S2 really is as thin as I want any phone to be.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 19, 2011)

LTE, finally a mainstream phone that has a proper broad band connection.  Its not long since they added voice to LTE, its primary focus was data.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello Sunray!

What's LTE? what makes it a "proper bb connection?"

(TIA - CBATG etc )


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 19, 2011)

Screen is too big. Not interested. 
My desires 3.7 inch screen is fine.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 19, 2011)

until it can make me a cup of coffee i am stopping with the phone upgrades.

awaits someone posting the pomegrante phone thing


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> Screen is too big. Not interested.
> My desires 3.7 inch screen is fine.


I used to think that until I got my S2. Now the Desire screen seems like as squinty wee thing!


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 19, 2011)

editor said:


> I used to think that until I got my S2. Now the Desire screen seems like as squinty wee thing!


thats what I want though.  A small phone.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> thats what I want though. A small phone.


Then it is not for you!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 19, 2011)

In that pic it doesn't look particularly thin.


----------



## lobster (Oct 19, 2011)

Releasing a  Android 2.3.5 phone when 4.0 was just announced was ill timed.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 19, 2011)

lobster said:


> Releasing a  Android 2.3.5 phone when 4.0 was just announced was ill timed.


I was wondering about this one myself.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 19, 2011)

'Outs'? It's a gay phone?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 19, 2011)

lobster said:


> Releasing a  Android 2.3.5 phone when 4.0 was just announced was ill timed.



Is that really a big issue, can't they just release an OTA?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 19, 2011)

Early 2012 apparently


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah right so not long then.


----------

